# Latest toy.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was headed to lunch yesterday and ended up at Downs shop instead. Hope to shoot some steel tomorrow with it. Going to mount a reflex site on it that I have sitting around. Should be a fun toy.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I've thought about getting one of those... They look like they'd be blast....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I love my old school Ruger Standard. tack driver. Fun gun. This looks like it's futuristic second cousin!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Think it will be a blast with a reflex site on it. 
Have three Mark series Rugers and all are tack drivers and put the 'R' in reliability.
Hope yours is the same.
Really like the rails on yours for accessories.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's a wild looking pistol for sure. Heading out now with a couple guys to make some noise. I'm sure it will be fun to shoot. It's going to be rather hot. Just loaded the the truck and all the pistols and rifles are sweating from the drastic temp change. Lol 
Never heard a bad thing about the Ruger mark series.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have fun and come back with a range report.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll come back with heat stroke !! Will report on the ruger and the colt 1911 9mm.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I put a red dot on mine. fun as hell to plink with!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Have fun and come back with a range report.


The colt shot really well and I put 50 rounds through it. I'm going to like the colt a lot. 

I had some issues with the ruger. Most were feed issues. I am going to shoot it some more this afternoon with different ammo and also use the other magazine. I was shooting federal blue box. From some research this morning it looks like the lci has been an issue for some people. Stupid California law anyway. I may end up taking out the lci and grinding down the tab to eliminate that issue.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My friend has a Ruger MK II that is super ammo sensitive. The only ammo is really likes is CCI.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

lol, of course it only likes the expensive stuff. Didn't get out yet due to all the rain. May have a gap for a bit and I'll try some of my cci's then.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just have a lot of fun with it.
sherman


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya it is a fun little gun to plink with but like I said we don't really shoot it anymore because of the issue. It would be nice to figure something out and get it fixed


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am thinking of putting some more rounds through my Colts today also. I think I forgot to show a picture of my newest toy . I did get a WC Commander. I only had to trade some trolling rods, planer boards, and an XDs .45.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

2 in a couple of weeks. Yep, you got the 1911 sickness. Nice!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya the WC is not new but it has been an awesome gun so far. I know the original owner and he liked it but it's too heavy for him to carry and he liked my XDs so we traded. I had to throw in 6 Okuma trolling combos, and 4 offshore planer boards also. I think it was a small price to pay for an awesome gun. The trigger is awesome and the reset is amazing also.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> The colt shot really well and I put 50 rounds through it. I'm going to like the colt a lot.
> 
> I had some issues with the ruger. Most were feed issues. I am going to shoot it some more this afternoon with different ammo and also use the other magazine. I was shooting federal blue box. From some research this morning it looks like the lci has been an issue for some people. Stupid California law anyway. I may end up taking out the lci and grinding down the tab to eliminate that issue.


Glad you enjoyed your Colt. Maybe after a few 100 rds. your Mark will settle down. 
Suggestion if I may....Make sure the area around and under your extractor is clean with no heavy factory oil. Don't know about the finish on your Lite but I take the plastic stocks off my Mark I's and II and use aerisol Brake Clean on my extractor. Using the straw to pinpoint behind extractor. Then blow out with compressed air.
Thankfully, I've never had issues with any of the Marks Ive had but have known a few people that had some ejection issues. But Ive never owned the Mark III. 
The ejection issues I have ran across were either magazine related or due to the extractors. Some seem to think the extractors on all the Marks are their weak spots. Again, I've never had issues. An old gunsmith friend of mine (now deceased) replaced the extractors with aftermarket ones in every Mark he owned and worked on. And he had some III's. He swore it wasn't the lci but the same old junk extractors Ruger has always used causing the same Issues but the issues were being blamed on the lci mostly cause people didn't like the added lci. 
Again, personnaly I don't know as I've been lucky and never experienced issues even with the worst ammo out there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> I am thinking of putting some more rounds through my Colts today also. I think I forgot to show a picture of my newest toy . I did get a WC Commander. I only had to trade some trolling rods, planer boards, and an XDs .45.
> View attachment 216821


Eye candy at its finest...


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

bobk: my Ruger was having same problem from day one and after lots an lots of shells same problem. My fix was the LCI if you remove the pin that holds in the LCI you will notice its a two piece unit and a spring do not reinstall the metal part just the plastic one and you will have a fix to the problem. Have not had an stovepipe since


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks , fastwater and Uncle Paul for the info and suggestions. I did clean the pistol this afternoon. I have a sr9c that acting up on the first rounds through it and it was all related to me not cleaning the factory grease they shipped it with. Simple fix. I should have done the same with the 22/45. I didn't get to do any more shooting this afternoon. I'll get it back out again soon. If that doesn't help I may well pull the part out of the lci and see what that does for it. I've read quite a few posts in the lci issue. 
Some guys are replacing all kinds of parts on brand new guns. Really hope that's not going to be the case. 
Thanks again guys.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If it were mine, don't think I'd do anything just yet but give it (and your mags) a good cleaning and shoot the snot out of it. After 3-400 rds if I still had issues, then I'd do some changing.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

The original design for the rimfire Ruger pistols was when the shell was in the chamber and bolt closed the Extractor which is part of the bolt assembly is in contact with the shell under the rim, when the shell is fired the Extractor pulls the shell out of the chamber as the bolt is moving backward, as soon as the shell clears the chamber it comes in contact with an Ejector nub that is built into the receiver on the opposite side from the Extractor and the shell comes out the ejection port. However with the newer guns with the LCI this design is all messed up. When the shell in in the chamber the LCI is already putting sidewise pressure on the shell to eject long before it clears the chamber.Rugers design if everything is perfect works, most of the time. Remove the LCI tab and the gun is back to the original design


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Man hardwood, you got 2 really nice 1911's recently for bargain prices back to back!! I really need to add a commander to my 1911 collection. I've always really like those rugers MK pistols, one of the first handguns I ever shot and may buy one someday. Threads like these tend to give me an itch that my finances struggle to scratch.....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

MIGHTY said:


> Man hardwood, you got 2 really nice 1911's recently for bargain prices back to back!! I really need to add a commander to my 1911 collection. I've always really like those rugers MK pistols, one of the first handguns I ever shot and may buy one someday. Threads like these tend to give me an itch that my finances struggle to scratch.....


I know I feel extremely lucky to have gotten these two Colts. I absolutely love them both. The trigger is just amazing on the WC Commander.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If your having a problem with it make Ruger repair it and get it working. Ruger CS is second to none and they turn them around fast. Little story for you.. my friend..has the Target version with the fluted barrel and the big pretty grips, all the bells and whistles.. well.. every time we shoot we tear them apart and clean.. every time. Don't know if you've done that yet but.. you need to hopp 3 times, slap the pistol twice, turn a screw, do a jig, and spin around before it all comes apart.. a friggin nightmare. He's putting it all back together and it gets stuck (slide) so he gets the brass hammer and tries to tap it in.. wrong move. He scratches the stainless frame (buggered it pretty good) and decides he wants to pay Ruger to fix it back to pretty again. He called, sent the pistol and received back again No Charge all fixed up after his moronic reconditioning.. Ruger is great so don't be afraid to call them and tell them the problem your having.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> If your having a problem with it make Ruger repair it and get it working. Ruger CS is second to none and they turn them around fast. Little story for you.. my friend..has the Target version with the fluted barrel and the big pretty grips, all the bells and whistles.. well.. every time we shoot we tear them apart and clean.. every time. Don't know if you've done that yet but.. you need to hopp 3 times, slap the pistol twice, turn a screw, do a jig, and spin around before it all comes apart.. a friggin nightmare. He's putting it all back together and it gets stuck (slide) so he gets the brass hammer and tries to tap it in.. wrong move. He scratches the stainless frame (buggered it pretty good) and decides he wants to pay Ruger to fix it back to pretty again. He called, sent the pistol and received back again No Charge all fixed up after his moronic reconditioning.. Ruger is great so don't be afraid to call them and tell them the problem your having.


Agree with all!
Especially the dissassembly/assembly part. 
One of the Mk I's I currently have was given to me in a box by a fella that bought the thing new, ran a couple hundred rounds through it, tore it down and got so frustrated with it, never did put it back together. It stayed packed away in that box so many yrs. he actually forgot he had it. Came across it and brought it to me in the box giving it to me as a retirement present. He joked with me and said he had aggravated me for 25yrs. and wanted to further aggravate me after I retired. Lol! 
It's has seen many,many rds. and is a great shooter.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a couple Government Competition Slab side Mark IIs. They ate anything and ran like tops. Well, I'm a constant buyer and seller so they're no longer with me. 

I now have an older version of your Mark III 22/45 Lite. It SUCKED out of the box, which really frustrated me. I've since put quite a few rounds through it and the only thing I've "fixed" was taking the magazine springs out and twisting them down (think of making the diameter smaller). Last few outings have had zero issues. Try to shoot Federal Auto Match (325 round bulk boxes) and CCI Standard velocity.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mas5588 said:


> I had a couple Government Competition Slab side Mark IIs. They ate anything and ran like tops. Well, I'm a constant buyer and seller so they're no longer with me.
> 
> I now have an older version of your Mark III 22/45 Lite. It SUCKED out of the box, which really frustrated me. I've since put quite a few rounds through it and the only thing I've "fixed" was taking the magazine springs out and twisting them down (think of making the diameter smaller). Last few outings have had zero issues. Try to shoot Federal Auto Match (325 round bulk boxes) and CCI Standard velocity.


Good call mas5588...

Almost from the onset of the MK series, other than replacing the extractor with an aftermarket one that has a more pronounced/aggressive 'tip', the next popular modification was to the magazine. If the magazine was the issue, the problem wouldn't be a 'stovepipe' fail but a FTF issue with a failure to strip bullet from mag.
Here's a conversation about the mod. a guy did with his mkIII. Again,this same mod. is popular for all the MK series mags. There's also vids on how to do it if needed:

http://www.rugerforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=65803


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I shoot CCI thru mine with no problem. I have had nothing but bad luck with bulk ammo. I have maybe 2500 rounds thru it without change.


----------

